# Technoviking.GIF help



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys sorry im a bit lost on how to make GIF's or what sepcs they need to be to be used as an avatar so could someone please resize this so I can use it in my avatar because at the moment it tells me i have no permission when i try to uo upload it.

Anyone who helps and makes it work will receive plus rep and credits donation so yeah THANKS TO EVERYONE!.:thumb02:


----------

